# How do you tell if an oven is too loud?



## leeutwo

We recently purchased a new Whirlpool built in oven (RBS275PVB) . My 35 year old oven was very quiet, except when the self-cleaning was in use. This new oven is extremely noisy; it sounds just like the self-cleaning noise on my old oven. The fan runs continuously. Is this normal? I understand the need for a fan because of the electronic touch pad, but can't understand why the loud noise. I had the fan replaced and the repairman said that all new ovens are loud. Is this true? Surely there must be a solution to this loud noisy oven, other then wearing noise cancelling headphones while I am baking. 

help would be appreciated.


----------



## pyper

leeutwo said:


> I understand the need for a fan because of the electronic touch pad,


That doesn't make any sense to me. The type of controls on an oven aren't related to whether or not you have a fan.

Is the fan part of the "AccuBake Temperature Management System"?

Did you call Whirlpool up on the phone to ask them? Normally fans are part of convection ovens, not conventional ovens. Curiously, the owner's manual doesn't mention the fan. You'd think that if it was supposed to run all the time it would say something.


----------



## firehawkmph

Lee,
If it's an electric oven, there is a fan that runs when the oven is on, even if it's not a convection oven. It shouldn't be making a very noticeable noise. I have a GE and it's going right now. I went over to listen to it and it's barely perceptable. I would check with whirlpool and see if they have had anyone else complain with the same model oven you have. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Thurman

Strange, I have a Whirlpool drop-in oven/range which is maybe two years old. It does have the _confection_ (as I call it) feature and when the fan is running we eat at the breakfast nook table most of the time without noticing it. This unit also has the exhaust fan built-in and it is hardly noticeable as compared to the older unit we had. I believe that if it were _*I/ME*_ I would go back to the place where it was purchased and do some serious, but polite, complaining. Thanks, David


----------



## pyper

firehawkmph said:


> Lee,
> If it's an electric oven, there is a fan that runs when the oven is on, even if it's not a convection oven.



When did they start doing that? The electric ovens I grew up with had no fans.


----------



## firehawkmph

I'm not sure Pype,
I redid my kitchen in 2003 and bought all GE profile appliances. I have a single, electric wall oven that has the built in fan that runs when the oven is heating. It doesn't hardly make any noise at all. 
Mike Hawkins




pyper said:


> When did they start doing that? The electric ovens I grew up with had no fans.


----------



## leeutwo

Thank you all for your help. I have called Whirlpool directly again and they have arranged for a different service company to come out next week to check on my oven. 
Hopefully, they can solve the noise problem.

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## leeutwo

*How to tell if an oven is too loud - update*

The verdict is in. The oven is loud... Apparently the previous fan was too small and created problems when the self-cleaning was in use, causing the thermostat to malfunction. So the powers to be decided to put in a larger fan to eliminate this problem. One problem solved, another created. So if you are looking for a new oven, that cooks great, and you can stand the noise or your wish to play loud music to cover up the loud oven noise, then this oven is for you. :no:

Lee


----------



## boman47k

I think I would check into returning the oven if it is that loud.

P.S. I have worked on a lot of older stoves/ranges and cannot remember any fans in them. These were not built-in's though.


----------



## KinNorth

We're replacing our 12 year old Kitchenaid slide-in convection range with a new Kitchenaid convection range. So we turned on the new oven tonight and heard this VERY annoying fan noise. The old range was near silent in comparison. The new one may go back to the store.


----------



## Cobalt87

*Kitchen Aid Oven noise*



KinNorth said:


> We're replacing our 12 year old Kitchenaid slide-in convection range with a new Kitchenaid convection range. So we turned on the new oven tonight and heard this VERY annoying fan noise. The old range was near silent in comparison. The new one may go back to the store.


We just installed a new KA convection built in oven....Each time it approached cooking temp it would rattle loudly... I assume it was when the cooling fan started...the fan was not noisy, it came from in back, so i removed racks...same noise, so I pulled it out of cabinet and it was quiet! I decided it was a vibration from the fan that was just amplified by the metal conduit rattling against the thin metal enclosure in the back... so I padded the conduit to keep metal off metal and so far it just sounds like a fan,,,not noisy at all !!! good luck ....


----------

